# Sulzbach - 25.April 2010



## gerald_ruis (8. Januar 2010)

*Einladung an ALLE zur:*

*17. Cross Country Spessart Tour am 25. April 2010*

​*Über 500 Starter waren 2009 begeistet!*
Natürlich sind wieder die Schmankerl vom Vorspessart mit dabei: 
kleine und enge Wurzelpassagen, rasante Downhills, knackige Anstiege und Singel-Trails... 
... laßt euch einfach überraschen! 


*Die Strecke(n):* 
ca. 32 km & 800 Hm (Start 9:00 - 9:15 Uhr) 
ca. 62 km & 1.600 Hm (Start 8:00 - 8:15 Uhr)
Singel Trails, Feld & Wanderwege, Schotter 


*Viele weitere Infos:* 
*Das Event im April 2010*

Weitere Fragen? Dann fragt 
Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch

*Übrigens:*
*Das Startgeld inkl.Verpflegung beträgt gerade mal 6,- 

*
*Hier das Plakat im PDF-Format zum Downloaden & verteilen:*


----------



## gerald_ruis (3. April 2010)

Bald ist es soweit, der Termin rückt näher.

Die Strecken sind genehmigt, die Vorbereitungen laufen, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen!

Wir freuen uns auf EUREN Besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (20. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn wir alle schön unseren Teller auf essen und dann auch noch brav     sind, könnte sich der Trend bewahrheiten 









*Wir freuen uns auf euch *


----------



## Climax_66 (25. April 2010)

War ein ganz feines Event, mega Strecke, wir haben das Trailsurven genossen.
Grüße vom Hahnenkamm


----------



## mkolb (26. April 2010)

Hallo,
die Strecke war gut ausgewählt, schöne Trails, schöne Wurzelpassagen. Die Markierungen waren super angebracht, haben uns nicht verfahren.
Das Wetter war gut bestellt, das Steak war lecker gewesen (Danke Jürgen).
Bis zum nächsten Jahr.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Nismo99 (27. April 2010)

Super Veranstaltung! Top organisiert und schöne Trails ausgesucht.

Gibts es die Strecke als .gpx Track?? Ich MUSS die Strecke nochmal fahren


----------



## gerald_ruis (27. April 2010)

Wir möchten uns auf diesem Wege bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken.
Mit Eurem Kommen habt Ihr diesen Event erst so stark werden lassen!
*
711 Starter sprechen hier für sich!!*

Wir hoffen, auch ihr wart begeistert und sagt es weiter,
ansonsten sagt ihr es uns, damit wir daraus lernen können.

Die ersten 950 Bilder sind online. 
Viele weitere folgend im Laufe der Woche!

Herzliche Bikergrüße aus Sulzbach


----------



## gerald_ruis (27. April 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung! Top organisiert und schöne Trails ausgesucht.
> 
> Gibts es die Strecke als .gpx Track?? Ich MUSS die Strecke nochmal fahren



*
Hier kannst du dir den Track der "Cross Country Strecke 1" herunter laden:*
http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=104

Viel Spaß beim Abfahren 

Bist du auch schon mal unsere permanent ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecke gefahren? Guckst dur hier.


----------



## Nismo99 (27. April 2010)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> *
> Hier kannst du dir den Track der "Cross Country Strecke 1" herunter laden:*
> http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=104
> 
> ...



PERFEKT! Vielen Dank für den Link 

Eure MTB-Strecke bin ich noch nicht abgefahren, aber sicher sehr bald. Entspricht sie in etwa der Strecke von Sonntag? Ähnlich hoher Trailanteil?

Gruß,
Nismo


----------



## gerald_ruis (27. April 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> PERFEKT! Vielen Dank für den Link
> 
> Eure MTB-Strecke bin ich noch nicht abgefahren, aber sicher sehr bald. Entspricht sie in etwa der Strecke von Sonntag? Ähnlich hoher Trailanteil?
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz so viel, aber es sind auch ein paar Herausforderungen zu meisten


----------

